# Cell Phone Service



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good cell phone package for my husband and I. We saw a global blackberry package that would allow worldwide data coverage but what about cellular service with good worldwide rates? Or is it better to get a global cell package here in the states?


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

What's a global cell package?


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

*Cell Phone Package*

Global Service is when a company has agreements with other cell companies in other places. Etisalat has a global data package and service in the states is provided through T-Mobile. You pay one rate and have no roaming etc...


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

So you can use your Etisalat number in the U.S. with T-Mobile local rate?


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

*Cell Phone Package*



cphoenix said:


> So you can use your Etisalat number in the U.S. with T-Mobile local rate?



That is global data only on the blackberry ie text and internet etc... which is why I was asking if anyone knew of good calling package


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Etisalat's official website is pretty comprehensive when it comes to this stuff. Check it out.

I guess it makes sense for the Blackberry service to be available in North America since even in Dubai, the Blackberry service is streamed directly from RIM's (the company behind Blackberry) servers in Canada.

I doubt you'll find a service where you can use your Etisalat number in the U.S. with U.S. rates. Etisalat operates in Saudi Arabia and their UAE phone numbers only work in Saudi with roaming service.


----------

